# gas gauge on 67 Grand Prix



## Picasso (6 mo ago)

HI,, 

I m looking for the gas gauge on the dash of the 67 Grand Prix. mine has gone out. I have searched Ames, and scanned the net but cant seem to find the part to replace it.. what would be a good source or this part 

thanks.
Kim


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Try the Parts Wanted or Parts for Sale section of the PY forums. 






PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


PY Online Forums - The online meeting place for Pontiac Enthusiasts all over the world.



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Franks Pontiac Parts California


----------

